# Anyone use Flomax for bph ?



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Im 49 and notice my flow is weak. Been going more than usual.
Anyone have this ultra annoying issue?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You should go see a Urologist. It could be anything. Oh...and be prepared :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> You should go see a Urologist. It could be anything. Oh...and be prepared :laughing:


I'm guessing this means many things about a man's front side can be found out by entering from the back side.  :whistling:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I think that we should leave it as a nice surprise :laughing:

Not a doctor here at all, of course, but going frequently also could be a possible diabetes diagnosis. You should really make an appointment.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

I had the exam, not bad at all. He said its " slightly enlarged" which is normal/ to be expected at my age. Psa is good and nothing felt suspicious. 
He said i can try flomax but doesnt think my problem is that bad.
I dont particularly enjoy looking for a bathroom every 2 hours though.
One thing, the exam does not hurt at all and for you guys past 45, you are crazy not getting your prostate checked yearly.
If prostate cancer is found early, its extremely easy to cure.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I take Saw Palmetto. It seems to help because if I run out and don't buy it for a week or so I start getting up more than once during the night.

If you use it, make sure you get the "standardized" stuff. It guarantees you are getting a specific strength each and every time. Just taking the straight herb and you never know what the strength is from one pill to the other.

Once you start taking it it takes about a month or two before you notice it working.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Does the saw palmetto make it difficult for you to sleep? I have heard that is one of the side effects of the Saw Palmetto?

In regards to the Flomax question: Flomax has interesting side effects. May or may not be beneficial, depending on your wife's point of view.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> Does the saw palmetto make it difficult for you to sleep? I have heard that is one of the side effects of the Saw Palmetto?
> 
> In regards to the Flomax question: Flomax has interesting side effects. May or may not be beneficial, depending on your wife's point of view.




No sleep problems with saw palmetto, but the wife's snoring is another issue.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Does the saw palmetto make it difficult for you to sleep? I have heard that is one of the side effects of the Saw Palmetto?
> 
> In regards to the Flomax question: Flomax has interesting side effects. May or may not be beneficial, depending on your wife's point of view.


The dry thing ???, where nothing comes out??? No... Rapaflo, a similar drug can have that effect.


----------

